# would you buy a demo bike?



## Nakkoush (Nov 22, 2012)

what is a demo bike?
can u get screwed up with a demo bike?
most demo bike cannot be returned... is it crazy to buy a demo bike online and send it abroad?

what is the range of savings that should be gained if going for a demo bike?


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sure wouldn't buy one without seeing it hands on first.
I bought a rental X-Caliber last year. Asked for the wheels to be trued as they were out a bit. Should have checked the chain for wear as I had to spend $50 on a new chain a month or two later.
Other than that, no issues. Sure made selling it painless as I only lost $100 or so.

Also, check the warranty. Mine came with the original purchaser's full manufacturer's warranty and the usual free tuneups etc from the store.
I've seen other threads where demos were considered used bikes, no warranty.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

A demo is a bike that a bike shop loans or rents to prospective buyers. Typically, they are well maintained, and can be a good option. Buying one sight unseen is a risk, as is anything used bought that way. If you can see it and test it, and the shop is reputable, I'd compare their price against buying new to estimate the savings. Also, the shop may warranty the bike as if it were new.


----------



## Nakkoush (Nov 22, 2012)

thx buds !


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

I would. I have been trying to buy one here in Utah, but the LBS sells them off pretty fast. make sure you inspect the bike before buying since you are buying it as is with no warranty.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

A demo bike is like a used bike. Always inspect both the bike and the seller. Knowing the seller tells you how the bike was maintained. The seller will be a shop that probably also maintained the bike so do you trust the shop and it maint staff? 

If you have access to one it is worth considering.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Are you currently outside USA, if yes demo bike is not for you. I've seen a few demo trail bikes they are pretty good. It's best to be able to pick one out of the fleet in person. This is the best time to buy too as many bike parks are setting up for snow season.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

I would but dont know about online. Need to inspect


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd be a little leery about a demo, especially if I couldn't see it. It's akin to buying a floor model of a TV or some other appliance from a big box store. You get a significant discount, but you can't really tell what kind of wear and tear has been put on it. As long as you can get your hands on it and the warranty was good, I'd do it. Just make sure it's the right size and has what you're looking for as far as components, because I don't think they take those back.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm not sure that a floor model is a good comparison. Like others pointed out, a demo bike will be maintained by the shop that is selling it. Some will do a better job of maintenance than others, but their goal will (should?) always be for the people demoing the bike to have a good experience and then want to buy one. Unlike a floor model TV or stereo that just gets poked at continually. If I were considering it, I'd be guided by the reputation of the shop selling it, and how they come across when you call or email them. And don't expect it to be completely turn-key; you'll almost certainly put some money into the bike sooner than you would if you bought it new, but you should expect that with any used bike purchase.

I have a friend who bought a demo bike sight unseen (a Knolly Endorphin), but like buying any used bike over the internet, he expected to put some money into it. Over a couple years he rebuilt the pivots, replaced the fork and replaced the wheelset, but none of that was immediately necessary when he brought the bike home. And the total he's spent on it is still less than it would have cost him to build the bike new.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

Depends how good of a deal it is, I just bought a new bike and was considering buying the loner/demo. But i thought im only saving a couple hundred more, and im going to be looking at a shock service that much sooner and any little bugs that come up im going to be kicking myself for it.

On the other hand, if your looking at a DH sled that used to be a park rental and your paying less then half.. I would do it in a heart beat. But i would not buy one sight unseen, components can be changed but damage to the frame or stanchions is easy to hide in photos. 

Just think about how you and your friends demos, then ask... do i want that bike?


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd buy one if I rode it and liked it but the price would have to match condition.

_a demo bike will be maintained by the shop that is selling it._

not around here. Two demo bikes I rode this summer had issues. One had a non-functioning seat post clamp. I put one from my bike on (it just happened to fit) for the test ride and told them about it. A month later a friend of mine rode it and it still had the same messed up clamp. I rode another bike from a different LBS and it had nearly non-functioning brakes (Elixers), bad chain hop and just general neglect. I don't think the local shops give one crap about their demo bikes and I don't get it because I thought the demo bikes are intended to make you WANT to buy a bike like that. If what you're riding is falling apart, I don't think you're going to want a bike like that.


----------



## uniomerus (Oct 23, 2014)

I just sold my GF Cake1 DLX and looking to buy a XC setup. Scott seems to be the best value. My LBS has a 2013 Spark 930 and willing to work with me on price ($2600) but I found a 2014 Spark 900 demo for a great price ($3800). My major concern is that the demo does not come with a warranty. The bike is in great condition. I've never owned a carbon bike and having a tough time making a decision. 

Any advice on purchasing the demo bike despite not coming with a warranty? I know Scott only has a 5 year warranty anyway.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

Granted mountain bikes are a different scenario, I bought my road bike as a previous demo bike and got a smokin' deal on it. Only issue on it was a 3mm paint chip on the rear derailleur and it needed to be cleaned up. I've seen both good and bad demo bike deals. I agree with these guys, if the bike is in good shape and has been maintained by the shop, I would have no problem buying and riding one.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

...If you can check it out. I bought high end specialized demo bike, women's FSR expert, and it had been ridden less than 10 times. It had a teeny scratch on it. I got about 40% of the retail, and rode it for years. I just sold it recently and it's still got tons of miles left on it.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

...If it's from a reputable source. A few years ago I bought an Outerbike demo direct from Turner ('08 RFX) and it was one of the best bikes I've ever owned. Rode the piss out of it for 3 years and sold it for >half of what I paid.


----------



## uniomerus (Oct 23, 2014)

Great. the source is good. I know at least one other person who owns a LBS that bought a demo from this guy and had nothing but good things to say. The bike is in mint condition with only a few minor scratches on the frame, which would happen within 2-3 rides anyway. I'm starting to feel better about taking the risk to get this high end ride for a great price


----------



## HippiGlass (Oct 13, 2014)

i just bought myself a demo bike for my first mountain bike.. got a 2013 kona process was basically still new only rented out maybe 20-30 times.. minor scratches on the cranks no dents or marks on the frame.. got it for just under 1600 and im more then happy with it!


----------



## HippiGlass (Oct 13, 2014)

oh and i still got the life time warranty on the bike!


----------



## ghost_r1der (Oct 23, 2014)

Same boat here going to look at a demo 2014 Giant Trance tomorrow at the LBS. I know what im looking for and this ride will suit for an unbeatable price.

For those who have bought demos in the past are shops firm on their prices? Or will they be willing to negotiate if I find some sort of damage?

Note: I have dealt with the shop in the past mostly for parts or tools and they're reasonable and generally helpful.


----------



## uniomerus (Oct 23, 2014)

Most shops are usually willing to negotiate, especially with a loyal customer. One thing I like to do is try to get the price as low as possible and then as if it could be lower if I pay cash. This usually allows you to keep a few more bucks in your pocket. good luck with the Trance!


----------

